

NASA funded pseudo-science - mckoss
http://m.digitalspy.com/odd/news/a336218/aliens-may-destroy-earth-over-environment.html

======
wtracy
Looks to me less like pseudo-science and more like open speculation. Nothing
wrong with that.

~~~
mckoss
Nothing wrong with open speculation at taxpayer's expense? This reminded me of
an excellent essay by Michael Crichton on the rampant increase of pseudo
science in our society.

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122603134258207975.html>

I particularly appreciate his debunking of the Drake equation as "science".

------
donnaware
The prime directive prevents federation members from interfering with our
natural development.

